# happy birthday noble metal works!



## cnbarr (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey Scott, I hope you had a good birthday, I always enjoy your highly educated posts!

Chris


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 19, 2013)

Enjoy your special day Scott! :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## nickvc (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy birthday Scott and I look forward to your beautiful destruction of the next scammer 8)


----------



## maynman1751 (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Love your input.


----------



## ericrm (Nov 19, 2013)

happy birthday scott


----------



## solar_plasma (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy birthday,Scott!!


----------

